# LandLocked Forest in Bedford



## prophet0426 (Jul 29, 2011)

If you haven't ridden there lately you should.  The trails are in prime shape and riding really fast!  Rode there last night with a group of friends and I think we all came out smiling and all commented on how fast the trails are riding this year!  The Friends of the LandLocked forest have also done an amazing job at extending the trails as well as building some great bridges over some bad areas.  They have also added a kiosk at the power line trail head, and have fully mapped out the place.

It has really turned into an A+ place to ride!


----------



## eatskisleep (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice, have any pictures of the place?


----------



## prophet0426 (Aug 1, 2011)

eatskisleep said:


> Nice, have any pictures of the place?



Nope I forgot to bring the GoPro with me...  Next time I'm going to grab some though.


----------



## Angus (Aug 10, 2011)

where is this place to be found?


----------



## awf170 (Aug 10, 2011)

http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=I...iAIdExLB-w&mra=me&mrsp=0,1&sz=14&vpsrc=0&z=14


----------

